# Kuhn Round Balers?



## danoz (Sep 19, 2015)

Any of you guys had any experience with the Kuhn round balers, in particular I'm looking at a VB2190 2014mdl, they have become very popular here in Australia, guys that have always had JD balers have switched to Kuhn as they believe build quality and bale density is exceptional. 
My only problem is no one can give me a definite answer on if they will apply JD coveredge net similar to the John Deere. We love coveredge net on our bales, like how it wraps around the shoulder and gives outside stored bales a bit more protection.

I'd like to hear opinions of others.
Regards Dan


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I am pretty sure they are Vicon balers rebranded to Kuhn. Neither is a baler brand you see very often in my area. I run a Kuhn tedder and a green (JD) Kuhn disc mower and have been very happy with them. My next rake will be a Kuhn speed rake. If you do not have a strong dealer in your area I would shy away.


----------



## danoz (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah was aware about them previously being Vicon built, have very strong dealer support, our two local John Deere dealers are Kuhn also so that is the least of my worries, both dealerships sell more Kuhn than JD balers for the last few seasons.
I also run a Kuhn moco and it has been very reliable.
Maybe the Kuhn balers haven't had a big impact in America, I see a few listed on tractor house so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Have you looked at a welger. 13 years and 28 000 on a 535 master. Mostly silage too. Depending on crop type, easily pushes out 1100kg bales


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

Kuhn is Vicon, Vicon is owned by Kverneland,(who also has a line of balers)Kverneland is owned by Kubota,

so Kuhn is Vicon is Kverneland is Kubota.

Welger/Lely is owned by Agco who owns Massey/Hesston, Lely makes Vermeer Pro balers.

So there are Welger balers, Lely balers, Massey balers, Vermeer Pro balers, I don't think Hesston has a line of round balers now, although I have been proven wrong many times..

Please excuse me, I'm going to have a wee bit of MaCallan and think about this..


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

That is not quite true from my understanding. Vermeer and Lely are collaborating on a continuous process round baler that never has to stop to tie and dump. Lely does not make the standard Vermeer Pro balers.

***Edit - This is my understanding since the buyout. I have no first hand experience however.


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

dvcochran said:


> That is not quite true from my understanding. Vermeer and Lely are collaborating on a continuous process round baler that never has to stop to tie and dump. Lely does not make the standard Vermeer Pro balers.
> 
> ***Edit - This is my understanding since the buyout. I have no first hand experience however.


Ok , I stand corrected, who does make the Vermeer Pro?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

It thought they started making the regular Pro balers in Pella. FWIW, I do not know this as fact, only what I have read. There are some good youtube videos of the continuous balers where you can see both names on them.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

dvcochran said:


> That is not quite true from my understanding. Vermeer and Lely are collaborating on a continuous process round baler that never has to stop to tie and dump. Lely does not make the standard Vermeer Pro balers.
> 
> ***Edit - This is my understanding since the buyout. I have no first hand experience however.


Welger/ lely have been making them for years. My 2006 welger is exactly the same under the updated side panels....and heres a 2014 lely /welger


----------

